# error 0x800CCC0f



## deb410s (Aug 5, 2004)

I am unable to recieve email in Outlook 2003 due to this error code. I can send.
I have Win XP Pro, firewall disabled, Norton Antivirus and a router with 2 systems. The other system is getting mail just fine. I did adjust the server timeout to longer but it did not resolve the issue. Please help.


----------



## keithy397 (Jul 4, 2004)

Try this link here it may help!


----------

